# Cannister recommendation for 55



## Protues55 (Dec 26, 2013)

I've been spending the last week getting reacquainted with modern aquarium keeping and have just picked up the 55 tank (only) at Petco (big sale, great deal, sturdy-looking tank). I've moved away from the idea of HOB filters and have been researching cannisters. I'm thinking the Eheim ECCO 2236 would be the best for my needs. I have also decided to go with a straight community tank after flirting with the idea of returning to Africans. I know that the classic 2217 Eheim is favored by many, but that's a bit out of my price range and the size and relative ease of maintenance of the ECCO appeals to me. I'd like to run it alone, meaning no HOBs. The 2236 is rated for up to 80 gal., and I'm hopeful this would be a good match. Thanks in advance for any suggestions! *old dude


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I had a 2234 on a tank in the past. They are great filters. I personally like how they have more than one basket. Which even though the 2217 is a single basket, it was not difficult on the maintenance. 

I believe you will enjoy a community tank. Have you thought of possibly planting it? Live plants are wonderful, and give you an ever changing environment.


----------



## Protues55 (Dec 26, 2013)

You know, the idea of live plants really does appeal to me. The local Petco/Petsmart is about all we have here and they actually have a decent selection. Did the 2234 suit your needs? I'm guessing it may have been on a smaller than 55?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes I had it on a 40 bowfront. It did really well. Only reason I no longer have it is because I was moving, which meant I had to tear down all my larger tanks. Due to the idiot who packed the truck, both large tanks got busted, and I had no use for it anymore. At the time, I only housed bettas so as you can see a canister was not needed for smaller containers LOL. 

Be aware of the plants at Petsmart. They are a mix of terrarium and aquarium and not labeled properly usually. Also you would save money by buying online and having them shipped to you. Many users here are wonderful to deal with and are highly recommended by others of the forum community. I would say look at the feedback but it is down for maintenance.


----------



## Akinaura (Nov 8, 2010)

I personally have no experience with Eheims, though they are highly thought of throughout the hobby.

My experience comes from Cascade canisters. I have a Cascade 1500 on my 65g right now. I love how easy it is to the maintenance on it, the swapping out of media as I need it, and the overall price of the parts isn't bad at all. I was given the 1500 without any parts besides the baskets and the motor unit. I got all the parts from Penn-Plex for about $20 total and it runs like a baby to me.

As for plants, DEFINITELY go the route of online. 90% of my plants came from others here and on Aquabid. Now it's too the point I'm giving back to other forum members because they grow like weeds!


----------



## Protues55 (Dec 26, 2013)

Now that I've shopped around online, I see that the Eheim Classic 2215 and 2217 could be affordable after all (Kens Fish); would the 2217 be overkill for a 55? The 2215 is rated up to 93 gallons. Or, is it a case of get the biggest you can?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Is there such thing as overkill? I have a 2217 on a 29g. It will work fine with your 55g.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

It can be turned down. I believe either one you want would work well for your needs, especially on a planted tank.


----------



## Protues55 (Dec 26, 2013)

Just checking all of the threads, I can see how wildly subjective the choice of canister filters is. I think I will go with the 2217, which is available at Kensfish for$137.95, (the 2215 is $109.95). I'm just hoping the setup and maintenance isn't too daunting. Since this will be in the living room, I am especially sensitive to the possibility of leaks. Does anyone know if the 2215/2217s are made in Germany rather than China?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Not sure where they are made at now but if set up right the possibility of leaks is slim to none. The O rings are well made as is every gasket. 

As for maintenance, when you see flow reduce, close the valves, unplug the motor, remove the top, pull the basket out by the handle and swish it in a bucket of tank water a few times. You can dump all of it but I didn't see a need to do so very often. Then rinse the motor head, make sure the hoses are not gunked up and reassemble. Easy Peasy.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

No baskets in a 2217. Remove the head and just replace the filter pad on top once a month, don't try to re-use them, and leave the rest alone. Every 6-12 months dump all the media, rinse it out and put it back in. Easiest filter to maintain there is. 

Depending on your stocking level once a month may be too often for the filter pad replacing. If so, adjust accordingly. Just make the judgement call on the level of nasty it has.


----------



## Botiadancer (Dec 30, 2013)

First to calm your nerves... I have been running all the eheims you are talking about for 20 years (well, not the ecco - don't think they were out 20 years ago), and no leaks yet. *w3

Now.... I do a funny thing with Eheims...

On smaller tanks (<30g) I run the Ecco loaded with filter pads only. No big deal. On my other tanks I run the classic models with bioballs only - nothing else!

But wait... there's more!

On the classics, I place a sponge filter over the intake strainer to act as my mechanical filter to keep the bioballs clean... and clean it every couple days... takes a few seconds.

And...

I also run an internal filter as my real mechanical filter. Takes a few seconds to clean. This allows me to practically never open my canister, and it gives me great circulation and aeration (spraybar return) I also like the redundancy of having two filters, though neither could survive on their own forever. The easy to clean foam allows me to remove the bad stuff before it has a chance to break down.

And...

My aquarium is virtually silent!!!!!!!!!!!!
(If the inventor of this technique is on here under a different name - many thanks again!!)

Now, as for actually cleaning canisters, the eccos are extremely easy to open and close, the classics less so, but still not hard. You will learn the "technique" after a few tries.

Of course I still LOVE HOB Aquaclears... those go in areas where noise is not an issue. (read that as "spouse free zones")

Hope this helps.


----------



## dam718 (Nov 25, 2013)

Nobody else has mentioned this so I thought I'd throw it out there... 

AC's like to destroy plants... So if you're thinking about Africans, you may want to consider an all rock aquascape, or if plants is your thing (I like plants in my tank) then you may want to consider going with all fake plants.


----------



## Protues55 (Dec 26, 2013)

The 2215 for my new 55 (love that sale at Petco!) fits into what is rapidly becoming a hugely expanded budget; wondering if this model, unlike the 2217, has media trays. They say it is rated for up to 93 gallons, but is that "stat" meaningful in real world operations? I'm thinking this would be the "Goldilocks" choice for being not too small, not too big, but just right. Please correct me if I'm way off base--it's a new world compared to where I was decades ago! *c/p*


----------



## dam718 (Nov 25, 2013)

The 2215, like the 2217, also has no media baskets... They aren't as cheap, but if you are looking for an Eheim with media baskets, the Professional 3 series is an option with media baskets. Like the 2075...

I personally use a Marineland C360 and have no complaints, but they aren't perfect. 

Oh, something else... When I was looking for the right filter, the advice I was given was to ignore tank size ratings and look strictly at flow rate and media volume. I was told for AC's I would need 7-10x turnover... In your case that would be 385-550 GPH, with the more media volume the better. 

Maybe with your expanded budget the professional 3 series isn't so far out of reach!


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

Protues55 said:


> The 2215 for my new 55 (love that sale at Petco!) fits into what is rapidly becoming a hugely expanded budget; wondering if this model, unlike the 2217, has media trays. They say it is rated for up to 93 gallons, but is that "stat" meaningful in real world operations? I'm thinking this would be the "Goldilocks" choice for being not too small, not too big, but just right. Please correct me if I'm way off base--it's a new world compared to where I was decades ago!


*c/p*

Protues55,
I am currently running an Eheim 2215 on a 38 gallon tank and it is a great silent filter! Unfortunately, the 2215 does not come with any media baskets (my 2213 has one tall basket), but I wish it did. I bought mine off Ebay used and have not had any trouble whatsoever with it. It does hold a large amount of media. Maintenance is really not that difficult and right now, the media in mine hasn't been cleaned since...uhhhh, August? And this is on an overstocked danio tank. I had read somewhere (I really need to find that info again!) that the flow rates of Eheim brand canister filters are tested with the filters *full* of media (i.e. output of gph. Some if not all manufacturers test theirs empty).
I did test mine once (the 2213), timing the outflow and it was comparable to what Eheim states. Like other previous posters have stated...you can never have too much filtration!


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Just my two cents here, get all of your supplies, fish and plants on-line. Kens, Pet Solutions, That Fish Place are just a few options. Plants, Aquabid can not be beat. On Aquabid you can research feedback on each seller.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would want a 2217 for a 55g. I have an Eheim Pro 3 2075 for my 75g.

I am telling you that not having trays won't matter much...not for these filters. Take out the top fiber filter once a month (check and see how it looks after a month and maybe go longer), throw it out and replace it. If you do this, you do not have to worry about what is below that top filter. I have 5 different models of Eheim (2211, 2217, 2075, 2080 X2, 2229 X3. They all have trays except the 2211 and 2217. Of the filters that have trays I have actually disconnected the filters, carried to the sink, and rinsed out once per year (I am on well water, no chlorine). It is not something that you will need to do very often, if ever. I only did because I felt like I needed to because it had been so long, not because the filters were in any way affected.

Would a tray be nicer - no doubt. But in the case of the classic series Eheims, not having the trays does not make it any harder. The time that you will gain in getting back installed and running and primed again you will make up what other filters have in trays. Unless you guys have dealt with these before, don't knock them just because. The points you make are all true, just not as much of an issue as you might think.


----------



## Protues55 (Dec 26, 2013)

I appreciate all of the kind advice and benefit of your experiences. For what it is worth, Eheim North America recommended the Ecco 2236 over both the 2215 & 2217 for an "unplanted 55 gallon community" tank. They went on to state that: "A larger filter such as the 2217 could result in too much biological filtration that can result in hi levels of Nitrate."


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Protues55 said:


> I appreciate all of the kind advice and benefit of your experiences. For what it is worth, Eheim North America recommended the Ecco 2236 over both the 2215 & 2217 for an "unplanted 55 gallon community" tank. They went on to state that: "A larger filter such as the 2217 could result in too much biological filtration that can result in hi levels of Nitrate."


I'm not even sure that makes any sense. The nitrate levels are not driven by the amount of or size of your bio filter. And how can you have "too much" biological filtration? Either way I think you will be fine and I was not trying to sell a 2217 over anything else, but more that just because there are not trays don't knock it especially if you don't have experience with canisters one way or the other. But, the guys you spoke with sound like some of the workers in local fish stores - ignorant.


----------



## Protues55 (Dec 26, 2013)

jrman83 said:


> I'm not even sure that makes any sense. The nitrate levels are not driven by the amount of or size of your bio filter. And how can you have "too much" biological filtration? Either way I think you will be fine and I was not trying to sell a 2217 over anything else, but more that just because there are not trays don't knock it especially if you don't have experience with canisters one way or the other. But, the guys you spoke with sound like some of the workers in local fish stores - ignorant.


I agree. It's all just part of my re-education. *i/a*


----------



## Protues55 (Dec 26, 2013)

I've been hearing and reading good things about the Filstar XP3 (now called the XPL). Great flow rate, good reviews, anything not to like?


----------



## dam718 (Nov 25, 2013)

When I was asking about canisters for my 36G tank, I was told to stay away from the Filstar, so I did... I think that came from Susankat?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Came from Susankat and myself.


----------



## mambee (Jul 19, 2013)

I've been running Eheim cans for the last 25 years and they can't be beat. The issue of creating too much nitrates is bogus. Nitrate buildup is caused by too few water changes and not cleaning your filter often enough. You can also cut down nitrates by planting live plants. 

Regarding leaks, you can avoid this problem by lubricating the gaskets with a good quality silicone grease every time that you clean the canister. Look for scuba silicone grease.


----------

